# HOTTEST GIRL EVER



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

*EDIT: LINK REMOVED*

aww man thats disgusting...but at least I cursed you with it to.:rasp:


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fat people should die.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Yes because we allow nudity on our site.


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

what a fuckin party pooper. it was on another site anyway.









EDIT: Way to get your revenge MS_NATT, through mod abuse. And sorry to all the other mods who found this post inappropriate. But it WAS on another site. Xenon and Grosse Gurke Cool me down here.


----------



## Apocalypse (Dec 18, 2004)

What happened to the image?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Just because it on another site doesnt allow for it to be on this site. READ THE RULES!!

2. No porn. This goes for avatars, signatures, posted images, etc. You guys know what is appropriate. Just keep it clean and there will be no problems. *Porn includes nudity* or overt sexually suggestive images.


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

Apocalypse said:


> What happened to the image?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ms_Natt happened. Thats what.


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Just because it on another site doesnt allow for it to be on this site. READ THE RULES!!
> 
> 2. No porn. This goes for avatars, signatures, posted images, etc. You guys know what is appropriate. Just keep it clean and there will be no problems. *Porn includes nudity* or overt sexually suggestive images.
> [snapback]805043[/snapback]​


fine then put the image back and ill put a friggen disclaimer on it or something.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

weezplz said:


> fine then put the image back and ill put a friggen disclaimer on it or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO PORN IS ALLOWED ON THE SITE. WHAT PART OF THAT DONT YOU FUCKIN UNDERSTAND?!


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

then remove all of the avatars that contain semi-nude, or even suggestional images because if your rule applies than I CONSIDER THOSE PORN TOO.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

weezplz said:


> Ms_Natt happened. Thats what.
> [snapback]805044[/snapback]​


She is just doing her job, it has nothing to dow with revenge.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

weezplz said:


> then remove all of the avatars that contain semi-nude, or even suggestional images because if your rule applies than I CONSIDER THOSE PORN TOO.
> [snapback]805049[/snapback]​


Well, the owner if this site doesn't, and he is the one who makes that decision, not you.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

lol miss natt always gettin ripped on for no reason

leave her alone and read the rules man


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

weezplz said:


> then remove all of the avatars that contain semi-nude, or even suggestional images because if your rule applies than I CONSIDER THOSE PORN TOO.
> [snapback]805049[/snapback]​


Thats nice, contact Xenon for complaints.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

weezplz said:


> fine then put the image back and ill put a friggen disclaimer on it or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A disclaimer wont mean sh*t! What makes you think you are above other members here on the site!?!? Read the rules over again buddy! NO NUDITY PERIOD. And no need to call for GG our Xenon to cool you you down. Cool your self down and stop bitching!


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> She is just doing her job, it has nothing to dow with revenge.
> [snapback]805052[/snapback]​


You wouldnt understand unless you were in the padded room when I was, its only me, her







, and the mods that understand.

Ms_NATT Dont even bother in saying anything more, youve been ignored.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

weezplz said:


> You wouldnt understand unless you were in the padded room when I was, its only me, her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

weezplz said:


> You wouldnt understand unless you were in the padded room when I was, its only me, her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, I went through the same thing you are going through with Ms. Natt, but I grew up.

Even if another mod would have posted that, Ms. Natt would have taken it down, BECAUSE IT IS HER JOB!


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah I forgot, you abuse your powers.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

weezplz said:


> oh yeah I forgot, you abuse your powers.:laugh:
> [snapback]805064[/snapback]​


What the fucks your problem? It's like saying a cop is abusing his power, because he arrested you for killing a person.....


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> A disclaimer wont mean sh*t! What makes you think you are above other members here on the site!?!? Read the rules over again buddy! NO NUDITY PERIOD. And no need to call for GG our Xenon to cool you you down. Cool your self down and stop bitching!
> [snapback]805056[/snapback]​


then i guess the disclaimer on the lounge means sh*t too huh? or the disclaimer on the feeding videos too huh?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

weez i don't think you can win this argument


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

weezplz said:


> oh yeah I forgot, you abuse your powers.:laugh:
> [snapback]805064[/snapback]​


How the f*ck am I abusing my powers?


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> What the fucks your problem? It's like saying a cop is abusing his power, because he arrested you for killing a person.....
> [snapback]805068[/snapback]​


does she pay you to kiss her ass or do you do it for free?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

is it just me, or does weezplz need to grow up and stop bitching?


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> weez i don't think you can win this argument
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i know man, its a mod and her cronies vs. poor little me.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

weezplz said:


> then i guess the disclaimer on the lounge means sh*t too huh? or the disclaimer on the feeding videos too huh?:rasp:
> [snapback]805070[/snapback]​


Show me our disclaimer on links to nudity being allowed on pfury and then YES you will be correct.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wow...i thought u were 15...but u cry like ur 2 years old....wah wah wah

its a f*cking picture shut up


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> is it just me, or does weezplz need to grow up and stop bitching?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me or does Lemmy need to stop going through an identity crisis?

BTW: Your Own Personal Jesus was an original by Depeche Mode Jackass. Not that waste of life Marilyn Manson.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

weezplz said:


> yeah i know man, its a mod and her cronies vs. poor little me.
> [snapback]805075[/snapback]​


Awww poor little you who only knows how to bitch and gets off on fatchick porn


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

weezplz said:


> does she pay you to kiss her ass or do you do it for free?
> [snapback]805073[/snapback]​


f*ck you man. I am FAR from a Ms natt ass kisser. In fact, I doubt she even likes me, we have had plenty of arguements in the past, but when you blatently dissobey the rules, and then make a STUPID arguement like saying she is power hungry, thats just plain ignorance.


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Awww poor little you who only knows how to bitch and gets off on fatchick porn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I really get off of it. Why did you read it considering your a chick anyway?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

weezplz said:


> Is it just me or does Lemmy need to stop going through an identity crisis?
> 
> BTW: Your Own Personal Jesus was an original by Depeche Mode Jackass. Not that waste of life Marilyn Manson.
> [snapback]805079[/snapback]​


what a f*cking retard. you honestly think I didnt know that?









It's about time this little postwhore gets banned. dont you think so mods?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Not smart.

This has nothing to do with Karen abusing her powers or her "cronies" coming to her defense. I have made the decision not to allow pornographic images on this site. My definition of pornographic images (remember I am the one that makes the rules) is clearly known and posted in the rules. This isnt the first time we have had problems with you, and unfortunatly for you, clearly not the last time. When you were banned previously we made it very clear what was expected of you and what the rules of the site were. We only asked that when you re-entered the forums you followed the rules. Apparently you were unable to do this.

Find a new site.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Opened so people can see a good example of what it takes to get banned. Weezplz was banned previously, and allowed to re-enter the forums considering he simply followed the rules. We told him in very clear terms that another infraction would lead to a permanent ban. He agreed to this arrangement. I pride myself on the fact that I feel I treat all members fairly and usually give people a lot of leeway and "chances". However, this does not mean I will be taken advantage of. I hold members accountable for their actions. Unfortunatly for "weezplz", he was unable to fulfill his end of the bargain.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)




----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

he had a gay avatar anyways....


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

there should be a age limit on this sight to keep the young ones from talking in the lounge let them ask questions about fish only other wise you get stupid sh*t like this.....


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> he had a gay avatar anyways....:laugh:
> [snapback]805860[/snapback]​


i have a big penis


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Awww poor little you who only knows how to bitch and gets off on fatchick porn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Fat Chicks!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

now im a happy man


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)




----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

r.i.p. weezlplz


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

K fizzly said:


> r.i.p. weezlplz
> [snapback]806021[/snapback]​


Sucks when you dig your own grave, buy the gun, and do it yourself


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wait...so u gave him a warning before or after this nudity link...and then wut happened...i dont get it


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

K fizzly said:


> wait...so u gave him a warning before or after this nudity link...and then wut happened...i dont get it
> [snapback]806167[/snapback]​


yes, multiple warnings. He was banned previously and allowed to return after 7 days with the condition he would observe the rules. He didnt.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

really... i never knew he was banned before


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow that dude was dumb. why cant you just do what you are told...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

look at the whole convo...lol he got banned forrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeveeeer


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

awww how sad


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I for one am so glad to see this jerk banned. What a knob. Why people insist on fighting a battle out of ignorance is beyond me.

Ms. Natt - THANK YOU for doing your job! Keep it up!

Jeffrey


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

This doesn't mean he can't just get a new name on here and continue to chap everyone's ass does it?


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

i think that was a lil to harsh to ban him, the guy had 800+ posts and was prolly just having a bad day. shoulda gave him a second chance, but then again i dont really give a f*ck


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

no he cannot.. his ip his probobly banned


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

LunaSick said:


> i think that was a lil to harsh to ban him, the guy had 800+ posts and was prolly just having a bad day. shoulda gave him a second chance, but then again i dont really give a f*ck
> [snapback]806358[/snapback]​


This wasn't his first offense I beleive....so this was his second chance.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i think he can come in as a guest


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> This wasn't his first offense I beleive....so this was his second chance.
> [snapback]806362[/snapback]​


Exactly...or third or fourth...he earned it.

Jeffrey


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I wasn't sure if p-fury banned IP or just username.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Let's throw bags of sh*t at his front porch.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i wanna eat ur avatar kevin


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> i wanna eat ur avatar kevin
> [snapback]806372[/snapback]​


You stay away from Meatwad!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i cant help it it looks so tasty


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> I for one am so glad to see this jerk banned. What a knob. Why people insist on fighting a battle out of ignorance is beyond me.
> 
> Ms. Natt - THANK YOU for doing your job! Keep it up!
> 
> ...


I second that. Good job Karen, don't let guys like this throw you off.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

weezplz said:


> does she pay you to kiss her ass or do you do it for free?
> [snapback]805073[/snapback]​


i'll do it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> i cant help it it looks so tasty
> [snapback]806375[/snapback]​










it is
just needs some hot sauce


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i'm surprised taht i was never banned.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hyphen said:


> i'm surprised taht i was never banned.
> [snapback]806751[/snapback]​


Yes, but we all







you hyphen.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Yes, but we all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i knew it!! mike has a crush on me!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

my turn....WHO LOVES ME???


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> my turn....WHO LOVES ME???
> [snapback]806784[/snapback]​


....


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

im sad now


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> im sad now
> [snapback]806798[/snapback]​


I wub you.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

no ur l ying!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i wonder why i have not been banned..

oh wait..

i have..


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

hahaha...i dont know how ur not still banned


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

glad he's gone. he pissed me off soo much


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Yes, but we all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


back up b*tch...he's mine :rasp:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

thePACK said:


> back up b*tch...he's mine :rasp:
> [snapback]807229[/snapback]​


YEAH! I'M SOMEBODY'S BITCH!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> Ms. Natt - THANK YOU for doing your job! Keep it up!
> 
> Jeffrey
> [snapback]806345[/snapback]​


Great job Karen


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> YEAH! I'M SOMEBODY'S BITCH!!
> [snapback]807232[/snapback]​


dont get caught with no Lube :laugh:


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

LunaSick said:


> i think that was a lil to harsh to ban him, the guy had 800+ posts and was prolly just having a bad day. shoulda gave him a second chance, but then again i dont really give a f*ck
> [snapback]806358[/snapback]​


800+ posts of stupid crap


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Hottest girl ever................










....and she'll even shake them for you. Now thats hot!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

SirOneEighty said:


> This doesn't mean he can't just get a new name on here and continue to chap everyone's ass does it?
> [snapback]806351[/snapback]​


If he is resourceful enough to get a new IP address, sure. However usually when this happens and people get another name, they dont keep it secret for too long.



LunaSick said:


> i think that was a lil to harsh to ban him, the guy had 800+ posts and was prolly just having a bad day. shoulda gave him a second chance, but then again i dont really give a f*ck
> [snapback]806358[/snapback]​


Second chance was already given and squandered.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

Not trying to piss anyone off, but one thing i agree on is the avatars. Although i do enjoy seeing them







, some are overly sexually suggestive. Shouldnt the same rules apply across the board with pictures, links, and avatars? or did i miss something?


----------

